# The Three Stooges



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2011)

The Howard Family are probably rolling in their graves.

Official Trailer.
Pinkie Pie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

Nope      .


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2011)

what...the...fuck...did...I...watch....


----------



## Jing (Dec 7, 2011)

Why God...why? Why Snookie?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXpuRIZzJog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2011)

/kanyeshrug

Looks better than Jack and Jill.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't wait for the inevitable remake . . . 
wait, that's what this is? 
. . . .

. . . . 

. . . . . 

. . . 

well fuck.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> /kanyeshrug
> 
> Looks better than Jack and Jill.



Yeah, what I just did in the bathroom looks better than Jack and Jill. This made me want to cry.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 7, 2011)

Some things should never be remade.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree.  But not because I consider the Three Stooges to be sacred material.  I just don't think the humor translates well in the twenty first century.  And it's obvious to me that a film is desperate for laughs when it uses Snooki to get one.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2011)

^ The Whole Jersey Shore Cast will be in the movie.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 7, 2011)

I am a great fan of the original Three Stooges, but I doubt that this film shall have the same quality of humor as did the originals, so I highly doubt that I shall see it.

I do find it to be rather interesting that this film shall apparently feature the Stooges being raised by a Catholic nun, when they were all Jewish in actuality. Plus, Larry was not related to Moe and Curly (Shemp was their actual brother, and to be even more accurate, the three of them had two older brothers named Benjamin and Irving, who never made a career in show business), but I suppose that this movie shall be portraying fictionalized versions of the Stooges, so I shall accept that alteration.

Although I do not believe that this movie shall have the same appeal as did the original Stooges, I do believe that the actors playing Moe and Curly performed fairly acceptable imitations of their voices (and Curly's noises), and Moe's prank at the end was actually quite clever, so this film may not be a complete disaster in terms of acting ability. However, I shall likely wait for reviews of this film before I consider actually seeing it, so that I shall know if it is worth my time and money.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 8, 2011)

Well it can't be any worse than the original. The original was the lowest of lowbrow comedies.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 8, 2011)

It won't translate well in this era to begin with(neither would Laurel and Hardy or Charlie Chaplin) but that.....


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 8, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It won't translate well in this era to begin with(neither would Laurel and Hardy or Charlie Chaplin) but that.....



But shitty slapstick is all the rage today.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 3, 2012)

I saw an extended trailer of this. The acting and jokes are just cringe worthy...


----------



## Achilles (Apr 3, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Some things should never be remade.



Soitenly.

I can't see Stooges fans wanting to watch The Three Stooges without any of The Three Stooges, or non fans caring at all.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 8, 2012)

the only Recent one I liked was the one Mel Gibson did where Micheal Chickless played Curly and he did a damn good job of it too


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

I slowed down the preview to 8 times slow motion when Kate Upton came out of the pool.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2013)

dang, i watched 5 minutes of this and got sick, how is this not nominated for every razzie, but twilight was ....weird.


----------

